# Tactical Gear



## nsmedicman (4 Jun 2006)

We are in the development stages of a tactical paramedic program here, and I wanted to get some input from folks who wear tactical gear on a daily basis, and in various conditions. I am looking for ideas on gear manufacturers and distributors, as well as what we might need or not need. I know this isn't exactly an army-related post, but who else uses the kit regularly?


----------



## purple peguin (4 Jun 2006)

For your tactical gear I would recommend One shot tactical gear, hes also a member on this board. I know his site has some medic gear.
It really depends on what you want to do the job and how much you have to spend.


----------



## teddy49 (6 Jun 2006)

You may want to check out

http://www.sotechmed.com/sm/

and 

http://www.specopstech.com/st/

They're both the same company, but one is their line of tactical medical products and the other is the load bearing gear.


----------



## noneck (6 Jun 2006)

Toronto EMS has a Tac Med program, give them a call and see what they are using. Why re-invent the wheel if they can point you in the right direction and save you some time and money.


----------

